# frosty paws



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

We used to buy frosty paws in the freezer section of the grocery store for Panzer. Then I got this recipe which he likes a lot better, tastes pretty good and is good for him.

32 oz. of vanilla yogurt, 2 tbs. peanut butter, 2 tbs. honey, and mashed banana. Mix together and then separate into freezer containers and freeze. You can sub. a lot of different fruits for the banana. We have done strawberries and cherries. 

Panzer goes nuts for them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Hollyo57 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the receipe! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif I buy my boys frosty paws, but they are like $.75 a piece. Bet I can make them for a WHOLE lot less than that.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

You are quite welcome. 
The reason I posted the recipe is because not only is it good for dogs, but much more affordable than the store version. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## pogomisha (Mar 6, 2003)

sounds yummy


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you!! My 4 love Frosty Paws. If you were to open my freezer that is all you would see, especially during the summer. I can't even say the words, I have to say FP or they will coming running.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

My dog was like that with FP's, but he likes this recipe even more. We call this ice cream and he LOVES it. When I give it to him he must be in the grass and in the down position. He automatically does it when he sees me coming with it
.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you!! My 4 love Frosty Paws. If you were to open my freezer that is all you would see, especially during the summer. I can't even say the words, I have to say FP or they will coming running. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just bought some last night for Dallas......He knows what the box looks like....good grief! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif This sounds good, easy and a lot cheep er than FP.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I made these yesterday and gave Dallas one last night. He loved it! Ate it just like a FP and had the same look on his face. Cost: .12 each. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif 

Thanks for the recipie!


----------



## JET (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for a great recipe! It has been over 100+ for a month now and my Heidi loves this recipe even though she is an indoor dog these days. I opened the freezer yesterday to get something and she dove right in and grabbed one and ran! Next time I will make double batch!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
she dove right in and grabbed one and ran 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/30_nono.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif


----------



## Sara (Jun 2, 2005)

I hope you don't mind me asking....what are frosty paws??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Frosty paws are frozen treats for dogs. They come in plastic cups much like the individual ice cream cups that come with the wooden spoon that kids eat. They come 4 to a box and I used to get them at the grocery store. Now I make the above recipe instead. Much better for the dog.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

I made these for my dogs -- I left out the honey and added a little extra peanut butter. Froze them in ice cube trays and they LOVE them! The ice cube trays are easy -- pop them and store in a ziplock. Definitely more healthy and cost effective than frosty paws, or an occassional ice cream run!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

***Bump***

Since summer is just around the corner, I figured I would bump this back up. Dallas absolutly loves this recipe.


----------



## forbes (Dec 26, 2004)

...thanks for the recipe...I'm going to try it, it sounds really easy and cheaper than frosty paws


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
We used to buy frosty paws in the freezer section of the grocery store for Panzer. Then I got this recipe which he likes a lot better, tastes pretty good and is good for him.

32 oz. of vanilla yogurt, 2 tbs. peanut butter, 2 tbs. honey, and mashed banana. Mix together and then separate into freezer containers and freeze. You can sub. a lot of different fruits for the banana. We have done strawberries and cherries. 

Panzer goes nuts for them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've been using this recipe for Frosty Paws for years. The only thing I do differently is I make it in one large bowl, then after it's frozen I give each of the Hooligans a few spoonsful in their bowls and I eat the rest - it's really a tasty treat for both man and beast.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If you want to add another flavor: mix a 1:1 ration of canned Pumpkin (NOT the pie mix) and Yogurt put in small containers and freeze. Our Big Lots have these little rubbermaid bowls with lids that they sell 4 in a pack for $.99 which make for a nice serving for the dogs.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Since I have to go grocery shopping this weekend anyway I can't wait to buy the ingredients and give it a go. Sean is "very" food motivated so I'm sure he'll love frosty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## mrslkk (Jan 8, 2006)

i just introduced my girlie on the frosty paws and she loves them..I will make these for her...!!THANKS!


----------



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

Have any of you actually tried FP?? They are taste like salt. Yikes. I will defenetly try recipe!!


----------



## DFrancis1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Stewart goes nuts over these. I made them about a month ago and they are very easy to make - and much cheaper too! Thanks for the reminder - **note to self ... buy frosty paws ingredients** /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## LaciesMom (Sep 26, 2003)

Going to try these - with 4, buying Frosty paws can get expensive - and ALL the gang (skin and furry) LOVE their frozen treats! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow.....that sounds like a great recipe.
I buy frosty paws on occassion,and she loves them, but this recipe is probably more healthy and better for the dogs.
I'll have to try it sometime.
Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I bought all the ingredients over the weekend and filled 2 ice cube trays with frosty paws for Sean. I had bananas in the house so I used that for the fruit but will try strawberries next. They were a "BIG" hit!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Excellent. Using ice cube trays is a great idea.
I never would of thought of that.

This weekend I'm going shopping, so I will try to remember to buy the stuff.
Thanks for the feed-back!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif for the Frosty Paws. I used low-fat plain yogurt, more peanut butter, and no honey but there were no complaints! I did a double batch and got two ice cube trays and two small pans worth. Thanks!


----------



## Nebetar (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm guessing this could also all go in to a Kong? If so Ben would love Frosty Paws.


----------



## LaciesMom (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't see why not - instead of freezing in a cup or ice cube tray - you could freeze it in his Kong!


----------



## nylasmom (Aug 21, 2002)

I tried this recipe but with peanut butter and molasses and used the 3 ounce plastic bathroom cups. This is a much loved treat for the furkids. Thank you for this recipe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Nebetar (Feb 14, 2006)

Frosty Paws acording to Ben are lovely in a Kong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif Thanks for the recipe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Finally made them over the weekend. I didn't have the banana, but they turned out really good anyway.

It's a hit!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif She loves it!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Since I put the frosty paws I made in ice cube trays every time I take out the ice cubes for us Sean thinks he's getting a treat! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
Since I put the frosty paws I made in ice cube trays every time I take out the ice cubes for us Sean thinks he's getting a treat! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## Dearne (May 13, 2006)

These sound great will make for Rex next time I go shopping love new ideas for treats


----------



## SashaPup (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL. I just made a batch for Sasha. They are in the fresher as we speak. Another great idea would be to pill a kong full of this mixture and then freeze it!


----------



## BabyBruno (May 12, 2005)

Ooh, i am going to make these this week before we go on vacation. I bet the boys will love these.


----------



## sammys_mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I made some yesterday for the first time. Boy what a hit that was! And easy too. Got a couple of happy puppers.

Thanks

jACKIE /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

I have made them with strawberries and different types of melons such as canteloupe and honeydew. You really can do it with any fruit that dogger likes. I have also started leaving out the honey. He loves it just the same.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

Well with the air health advisories here for today and it being in the mid 90's (last weekend we all were freezing in the 50's), I made them with pumpkin and peanutbutter in yogurt. Since we'll be spending the majority of the day indoors with the airconditioning going, the puppers needed a special treat. Markie and I tested it and we gave it a /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I made them with pumpkin and peanutbutter in yogurt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you, what a great idea, the 2 p's = pumpkin and peanut butter!


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

I can tell you it got 8 paws up here, everyone loved that combo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I've got a bag of frozen sliced strawberries that have been sitting in the freezer for at least a year--now I know what to do with them!

~Kristin


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 4, 2006)

What is a serving like? I dont want to give my girl too much but I dont want to jip her on any either?!?!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I make them in an ice cube tray and give Sean one serving, the same as one ice cube. It's just a treat for him and I don't want to overdo it.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

I use glass prep dishes. They hold about 1-1.5 cups.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, I'm officially a K9 mom who spoils her dog. (Although there really wasn't much doubt before that.) Today I made these for Oscar and he LOVED it! Thanks for the recipe. Its going to be a really hot weekend and he's going to really enjoy these treats!

Terri


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
What is a serving like? I dont want to give my girl too much but I dont want to jip her on any either?!?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I use plastic bathroom size drinking cups. I fill about 12-15 per batch.


----------



## weesie (Feb 20, 2006)

my daughter is allergic to PB so i don't want the pupper to eat it( i know she would probably love it) anyway if i don't put the PB in, will the consistency be messed up or is there something else i can add to replace that ingredient??? my Bella loves frosty paws but i think she would like these better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

If you replace the PB with a can of pumpkin (not pie filling), it will work fine.


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have to try that now that the sun has found it's way to Iceland.. guess it was mis directed by the rain /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

go me!
- I made frosty paws todaynot sure I got the quantum right don't know how many oz are in one gr.

Anyway I used 200 gr vanilla yogurt, 2 tbs honey, 2 tbs peanut butter and a mashed banana and I tried to get her to taste before I put it in the freezer.. she wouldn't touch it but after it froze she like it very much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I tried to get her to taste before I put it in the freezer.. she wouldn't touch it but after it froze she like it very much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sean and I both tasted them before I put it in the freezer, I liked them better before but he can't wait to eat them either way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## ScoutFox (Jul 5, 2005)

Dolly wouldn't touch it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif Maybe i should try a different fruit, or even somekind of meat. She just wouldn;t eat it frozen or fresh. I tried giving it to her as an ice cube and i even tried spoon feeding. But no luck. Guess i'll try a meat combo.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ava doesn't like yogurt, either. Only one who won't eat them. Some prefer them not frozen and sometimes the berries or fruit are left behind!


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG!! I made the banana/PB one last night and my dog went nuts. I portioned them up using the small mini muffin pan, and the rest went into small bags and frozen that way ( a corner) he licked the bowl clean!!!!!! Even nudged the cat out of the way so that he couldn't get any lol.

I think i created a monster oh lord!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I tried to get her to taste before I put it in the freezer.. she wouldn't touch it but after it froze she like it very much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sean and I both tasted them before I put it in the freezer, I liked them better before but he can't wait to eat them either way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cant say I've tried it frozen but I've tasted them before it went in and it was quite good!


----------



## moparmisty (Jul 10, 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
go me!
- I made frosty paws todaynot sure I got the quantum right don't know how many oz are in one gr.


[/ QUOTE ]

Obviously you are too young to remember the good ole days whem everyone knew that 28 grams were in an ounce and a 'lid' was one gram. Different substance - same measurement.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Panzermom, thanks for sharing the recipe. I had never heard of frosty paws until I found this website. They have now become Gracie's alltime favorite reward! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Dolly wouldn't touch it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif Maybe i should try a different fruit, or even somekind of meat. She just wouldn;t eat it frozen or fresh. I tried giving it to her as an ice cube and i even tried spoon feeding. But no luck. Guess i'll try a meat combo. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think meat and yogurt go together very well. 
If you think Dolly might like another type of fruit try the fruit alone first so you don't waste a whole batch of the recipe. If she likes peanut butter instead then put some extra p.b. in and omit the fruit. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

Can I give this treat to our 4 month old pup Zeus? Our last GSD's got ice cream and ice cubes all the time. But Zeus is on the young side and has only been introduced to ice cubes so far.

Jon.


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, so we bought a box of the Frosty Paw's for about $3.20, ouch. Zeus inhaled the first one we gave him. I also bought the stuff we needed to make the home made treats. Whipped them up, filled a couple ice cube trays and a couple of mini-muffin pans. Froze them all and before I realized it my oldest daughter was splitting them with Zeus! Darn kid figured if she gave Zeus half of what she ate I'd never figure it out. Grrrrr....

Jon.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Great idea! Ever see what chemicals are in Frosty Paws?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/30_nono.gif That's why I don't feed it.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Great idea! Ever see what chemicals are in Frosty Paws?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/30_nono.gif That's why I don't feed it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just another good reason to make them yourself. I have to confess when I make them for Sean I find myself licking the batter too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Whoever said that freezing this inside of Kongs, empty marrow bones, etc. was a GENIUS! Keeps my 4mo male GSD happy for hours!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

oooooooooooooooohhhhhh .......they like it they LIKE IT!!!!!!!11


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai doesn't like peanut butter or bananas on their own, but when i made the "Paws" he went nuts ! Will have to keep this recipe for next summer !


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

I met a woman today while buying dog food who was looking for Frosty Paws. I wrote down this website, and told her to check recipes here.
^^Waves^^ in case she stops in.


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: panzermom
> 
> 32 oz. of vanilla yogurt, 2 tbs. peanut butter, 2 tbs. honey, and mashed banana. Mix together and then separate into freezer containers and freeze. You can sub. a lot of different fruits for the banana. We have done strawberries and cherries.


I took this recipe and made this today! I used EXTRA peanut butter, like 2 gigantic spoonfuls (because my boy absolutely loves the PB) and I mashed 2 bananas and about 2 tbs honey. I have to say, I tasted it and it was VERY delicious!! I'm jealous of my pup! I put some in his kong and it is in the freezer right now. He will get a nice treat when I get home from work! 

Though, I don't have any freezer containers, I just put the rest in the yogurt container in the fridge (not the freezer). Do you think that it is ok in there as long as I use it up in the next week or so?? I would assume so, since those 4 ingredients don't go bad after 1 week.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

> Quote: Have any of you actually tried FP?? They are taste like salt. Yikes. I will defenetly try recipe!!


I love that others admit to trying the dog treats too...


----------



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dumasgsd
> 
> 
> > Quote: Have any of you actually tried FP?? They are taste like salt. Yikes. I will defenetly try recipe!!
> ...


Oh please, my husband eats all the homemade dog treats that I've made. He loves this Frosty Paws recipe almost as much as the dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good time to bump this. IT's getting warm here. I am going to have to find a substitute for pb though or maybe I can just add a little for Rafi? And I will just use non-fat yoghurt.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

What timing! I just bought FPs which the boys love but wanted something cheaper and healthier.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

You can leave out the peanut butter and you can use any fruit that your dog likes. I have used water melon, strawberries, peaches, etc. instead of bananas. Also, due to the price of honey, I do not use it anymore. It tastes great without it too!!

Enjoy


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I freeze the mixture in mini muffin pans,then I pop them into a ziplock.







</span>


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am so excited I found this thread 
mine love frosty paws but they are WAY to expensive
I am going to make my own cheaper and I will know whats in them 
Thanks


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I made these for Charlie - holy cow, he loves them. I used less yogurt, no honey, and probably double the peanut butter, and after I mixed it all up I put the bowl in the freezer to let it all get a little hard; then I rounded it into cookie-dough-sized balls and put them on freezer paper. Back in the freezer to flash freeze, and now I have a ziplock baggie full of yogurt treats for Charlie in the freezer. So inexpensive, and I know it's not full of random junk ingredients. And best of all, he went nuts for them! Thank you so much!


----------



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

thats great! I make similar for Nitro. I blended up yogurt peanut butter and bananas then put the mixture into an ice cube tray. He seems to enjoy them too.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I made them last night 
and hit!!!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My hubby is a huge prankster, he had some dog jerky and gave it to his mom to eat he told her is was beef jerky that our neighbors made. Well... his dad thought he'd get us back, even thought it was the hubby pranking he wanted to get me too, well anyhoo his dad asked us if we would like some ice cream he had just come from the store and had bought some, he brought it to us along with a spoon, i knew right then something us up i've known him long enough to know hes not that hospitable. My husband took a great big bite while i took a tiny piece to pretend i was eating it, well my husband ate it and was like " oh gross what is this, this doesnt taste like any kind of ice cream i've tasted". My in-laws started laughing so hard, my father-in-law brought the box out to show us, and guess what it was FROSTY PAWS! LOL well at least i didnt eat it but the hubby sure did. I've learned my lesson never to trust the in-laws.


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

It's almost time for home made frosty paws again! Zeus still loves them but Isis hasn't had them yet. We'll see how they go over soon.

Jon.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh boy!! I just read this and cannot wait to try these! This weekend Chico will have his first frosty paw.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

I cant seem to find the recipe....will you share it again for me? (please) 
Thank you!


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Does this freeze really hard or sort of soft? I'm going to make some tomorrow, and if it freezes sort of soft I'm going to put it in some large cottage cheese containers and just scoop it out like ice cream.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I froze it in small serving containers.It seems to freeze hard.My dogs loved it I finally remembered to give them some yesterday.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: I cant seem to find the recipe....


Here you go from page 1 - you can make all kinds of substitutions, but my dogs eally love the PB and banana original -

32 oz. of vanilla yogurt, 2 tbs. peanut butter, 2 tbs. honey, and mashed banana. Mix together and then separate into freezer containers and freeze. You can sub. a lot of different fruits for the banana. We have done strawberries and cherries.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for this! I"m going to make this for Anna and her cousins for her 6mo B'day this weekend!!!


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

I made some for Karloff and he loves it! I used two bananas (minus the piece he insisted on eating wile I was in the midst of preparation), about three heaping tbs. of natural peanut butter, and no honey. I made the mistake of freezing it in two large containers, one of them being the yogurt container, and it froze so hard that I have to soften it in the microwave before I can dig some out with an ice cream scoop. Next time I will use serving-size containers.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

This was a huge hit and got RAVES from all four puppers this weekend...I added some strawberries to it as well. I almost lost a hand to my sister's corgi!









Dirt cheap, quick, easy. I used ice cube trays and they made perfect little servings.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

This sounds great! I'm trying to find some yogurt on sale right now so that I can start filling up an ice cube tray....

I'm guessing that freezing the yogurt means that the active live cultures are no longer beneficial... Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Nevermind... I got the answer to my question. Apparently, once frozen the cultures aren't destroyed, they're just dormant... and once they're warmed up (either by thawing or in the warmth of the digestive system), they're active and beneficial again!

(Just made a batch of FPs tonight! She loved her first one!)


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

Oops, I forgot about this thread. The ice cube tray trick works the best for us as well. We make a batch, freeze them in the trays then dump them into a gallon sized freezer zip lock bag. Our kids still like them as much as the dogs too...

Jon.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it just me or does this sound delicious even for human consumption? I think I'll make some FP for US and not just Blake! Only one problem, I can't get anything that isn't meat into Blake's mouth! Any ideas of what meaty I can add to make it more likely that he'll eat it...and of course, then we won't!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Had them this weekend, and we used cantelope, Chico's favorite fruit. I must say they are good!!


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

Zeus is starting to ignore the frosty paws but Isis is still eating them like crazy.

Jon.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you mean regular yogart in dairy section? This is GREAT!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anybody know where i can purchase the frosty paw cups(empty)? ive looked everywhere i can't find them. I used the bathroom dixie cups and the seem just a little to deep for my pup.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would try looking for sample cups, like a 2 oz size. Something like this.









You can find them at Sams.... but it is a very large size..... it has 2500 cups in it!!!! You could have enough for everyones dog on here to have a frosty paws, everyday, for like a week.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you GSD sunshine.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You can get those little " jello shot" cups at Party City also.. if you have on of those? lol


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I do have lots of "jello shot" cups, i was hoping to find 3.5 oz cups. But for now i am using the jello shot cups, he loves the home made frosty paws.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

koda00 said:


> Does anybody know where i can purchase the frosty paw cups(empty)? ive looked everywhere i can't find them. I used the bathroom dixie cups and the seem just a little to deep for my pup.



Don't bother with the cups!! You can get water bottle ice cube trays and use those:











Or have fun and go with a bone shaped ice cube tray:







Amazon.com: Bone Shaped Ice Cube Tray - 20 Small Bones: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## chances mom (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks i will have to make them some.


----------



## capt512 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am making a batch of the mix right now, though with twice as much PB. I must say delicious! I saved a small bowl for myself! 

For those with meat lover dogs, I have been doing the following (I haven't tried tasting it myself...as it sounds nasty), I buy the turkey (or beef, my GSD likes turkey more) hot dogs that are cheese filled, they are right beside the regular hotdogs just say, cheese hotdogs or w/e. I then buy Hyvee (because its cheap) plain yogurt (not vanilla, or any flavored stuff). I then cut two hotdogs up into 1/2-1" long pieces and place them into the yogurt. You can then freeze if you would like, I usually put the mix into a kong and freeze for mine, and he loves it. I have also mixed in PB with that mix and he loves it as well. 

Makes him frustrated getting it out of the kong, but he loves the taste. I have found that using a 2tsp syringe (like the kind that comes with some oral medicine) works excellent for filling kongs, etc with the yogurt mixes.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Going to make these for Joey.

I bought Frosty Paws for the first time last week, and they cost almost $5!

Would rather have him eat something nutritious.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I made 8 Frosty Paws for about 75 cents each. Plain no-fat yogurt, peanut butter, banana and honey.

Joey got to lick the bowl, as it were. I put the leftover batter in a dish, and he went crazy over it.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I made some this weekend with yogurt, natural peanut butter and some molassis. I bought some ice trays from walmart that were in the shape of stars for $1. Made two trays worth. Much cheaper than buying them and I know what I'm giving them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Made frozen yougurt w/ some beef. Lucky loved it. Daisy after it melted some and created a mess liked it. Saved some cash w/ this.Thanks!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I think I might actually enjoy that! LOL


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Made some of home version this weekend. We save yogurt cups to use for starting seeds, we have another use for them now 

Woolf and Shadow LOVED it. But being neat about it and leaving it in the bowl? Forget that. It's only good if the chunk is pulled out of the bowl and and held between the paws and licked like its a cone.


----------

